# Should rats have salt licks?



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

My rats have a salt lick. Is it good for them? Do they need it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No and no. Take it out.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Done.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angyll (Jan 20, 2021)

madihicks4 said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*actually rats love salt licks and salty foods/snacks, also i am a pat rat breeder est. Since 1994*


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Angyll said:


> *actually rats love salt licks and salty foods/snacks, also i am a pat rat breeder est. Since 1994*


Even though they like salty foods, too much salt is bad for a rat. It should only be given every so often. I wouldn't give them salt licks as you should only give salt in moderation, and the salt lick is in the cage all the time.


----------

